# Please help me!



## s.author897 (Dec 3, 2011)

hello authors
i have started to write a book and am actually almost finished. i have dedicated most of my time to it and after asking people how it looks so far they said it was great and 10/10. I plan to follow the 7 steps and try to get it published when it is finished. But a main point of it is the genre... now i'm having trouble deciding what it is. it could be mystery as there is are some things people will be eager to know like at 1 point a man is hiddne in the shadows and the 2 main characters are following him and trying to find out who he is. It could be sci-fi as they stop aliens,monsters but also people and also other weird and wonderful things. it could be adventure because there are a number of points in the story when the main character fears for his life like  at one point he has to escape a building that is about to blow up ettc. then it could be thriller as through some parts(mainly most of the book) it will have readers on the edge of their seats. but what should it be? i will post a basic summary of it and then you can help me decide what it is.
a 12 year old boy wakes up one morningto find his friend missing. a letter is posted through his door asking him to join a secret agency. he thinks it's fake and is about to bin it when a man appears on the tv and says he needs to join and quick because something is after him. looking out the window he spots a creature. it makes the house shudder and shake and with the distraction breaks in. just before the creature can get him the boy joins and is teleported to their hq. after realising his mum will be at home with the thing he races to his new partner. but when taking the lift it stops and drops rapidly set to kill him. the boy only just manages to escape. he gets to his partner and tells him about his mum. they head off back to his house and everything seems fine only for them to realise his mum has been taken over by the creature after a long battle the creature is defeated but before they can capture him and find out who he is he teleports off. theybhead back to hq where a crowd of people appears heading over there the leader of the agency says he has found the creature behind the lift accident and the creature just at the boys house. they storm down there and interrogate the creature but it says it doesnt know what they are talking about. he says he was framed. after some thought they decide to disobey the agency's orders to train, and go after the true creature behind the attacks. they release the creature that has been framed(k) and the 2 agents and k head off to the sewers where k says the man always is. on their way there, 3 monsters ambush the trio and almost kill one of them. 2 of the monsters are killed but 1 escapes and tells the person they are after. finally they get to the enemies base and are about to sneak in when k is found out and taken. the big boss(the main villain throughout every book) turns out to be in the base as well but flees when he finds out the 2 agents are with k(as his name is a secret and if the 2 agents find it out then they have an advantage over defeating him) the 2 agents manage to get into the base undetected but then one of them is also taken. on his own the lone agent breaks into the nearest room. he finds out what room the agent and k are in via a map and equipment and realises he mneeds 3 keys to get in. moments later an enemy walks into the room trapping the lone agent in. he spots a key on the enemies coat and manages to snatch it hoping it is the room key. then realising he cant get out he looks around and sponts a vent. sneakily he gets to it but when he tries to open the vent cover it wont budge. he gets acid and pours it onto it while also knocking the enemy out cold and manages to break it off. k and the other agent are trapped in human sized chambers. the man they are after is sat in the shadows. he turns something on and posion enters the tubes.soon both men will be dead. the man also reveals that the room the lone agent was in has set the alarms off and judging by who works in there then the lone agent has the WRONG key. the lone agent jumps out the vents into a computer room after some hacking he finds out where the other 2 keys are. but an enemy sneaks in and attacks the agent from behind. the agent manages to power out and knock him out cold before exiting the room. k tries to use some of his power to break the chamber but it doesnt work and only gives them a few extra seconds to live that's all. by now the poison is up to their chests. the lone agent heads towards one of the rooms he needs to go to. an enemy walks out of the room he needs to go into. he turns and looks at the agent though. but then he drops to the floor. the agent walks over to him and wonders whats happened. he steals his key card and enters the room. it is dark. a light comes on and a sign is spotted but it readfs 'prepare to die' then the agent is locked in and the room filled with poison. he is going to be killed. he reaches his hand up and feels the key. he manages to take it but is still going to die. with his last ounces of strength he attempts to break a small crack in the wall and get out. he hits it but then black. but it turns out he only just survives.---that is where i am up to. there is much more including. 2 deaths! the man revelas who he is and more. so what are your views. what sort of genre should it be?


----------



## Kelise (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, but your post is quite difficult to read.

You will probably get better assistance if you format your post correctly. For instance, paragraphs makes it much easier to read. Also, please try to use correct spelling and grammar. 

With those changes made, people will be able to help you a lot easier.


----------



## s.author897 (Dec 3, 2011)

How can I now formar the post then now I have posted it?


----------



## Devor (Dec 3, 2011)

s.author897 said:


> How can I now formar the post then now I have posted it?



The "edit" button on the bottom right.

If you're having trouble figuring out what genre you are writing in, you should look at a list of sub-genres.  It would help you get a better idea of the nuances and trends in each genre and should clear it up for you.


----------



## s.author897 (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay thanks really what I'm trying to say is by the sounds of it what genre shud it be? It has monsters,aliens and people so its a bit sci-fi. They fight them and get into fights and there is action so its a bit adventure. Then its thriller as some parts have you on the edge of your seat and other things. Until I can edit it this is all the info I can get. Unless you want me to copy and paste it and just put paragraphs so make it clearer?


----------



## Kelise (Dec 3, 2011)

It depends on what you make the main focus. There's a book by Matthew Reilly who wrote a book that involved aliens, yet his publisher made him amp up the thriller aspect so it could be put under the genre of thriller, as the publisher didn't think it would sell too well under the Science Fiction label.

Sometimes you can write a whole book thinking it's one genre, and your publisher will make requests for slight changes, or simply market it as a different genre entirely.

Another example is Mira Grant's 'Newsfeed' series, which has zombies, but is also a political thriller and is often shelved under horror. Or paranormal, or dystopian, etc. It depends on the bookstore how detailed their shelves go. Some bookstores have a detailed breakdown, others combine science fiction and fantasy together.

I should point out that we're a fantasy writing forum. Most of us read science fiction and I know a few of us write it too, so we may be able to help you further if required... but the main focus here is fantasy.


----------



## Seth son of Tom (Dec 3, 2011)

sounds mostly like sci-fi


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 4, 2011)

If by "get it published" you mean via a traditional book publisher, I wouldn't worry too much about it. The publisher will likely decide what genre it is going to be labeled as, and you probably won't have much say in the matter. I'd concentrate on making the manuscript the best it can be and securing an agent.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW, I'm sorry but even _I _can't read this posting... The wall of text makes my eyes bug out! Please click edit and break into Paragraphs... Then run through and check for proper capitalization, etc... After you finish the first draft which is what it sounds like you have, you need to take some time and RE EDIT. IE tear it apart move what needs to be moved remove what no longer works, etc. Then edit for spelling etc.

 This is a second draft. Now find some beta readers, let them read it see what they have to say, Don't use friends and family they are not objective enough. 

Make changes as needed this is the third draft.... Edit/betta read make changes again. Now you have a fourth draft. 

 *Beta readers ( get some new ones...use a mix of old and new eyes, for _every_ drafting!!!)* do this step again.

 Make more changes if needed. Send to editor after making the changes needed if the readers _say "it's perfect". 

_NOW you are ready for the editor, let them have a go with it. Make the changes needed. Let them look at it again. Once there is nothing more that need be addressed you have a final draft.  Congrats!!!!

You may now seek an agent. This is where your heart will be broken more times than you care to think about. 

You send your baby off for others to decide the fate of, some will be kind and send a form letters saying "Thanks, but no thanks." Nothing more. Once in a while they will take the time to tell you WHY it was not wanted. Listen to these crits. They will help you. 

Make the changes needed. 

Have the editor have a go with it after you are done. It is IMPORTANT that you NOT Burn bridges with agents. IF they say "This was just horrid, Unable to read past the first three sentances." DO NOT reply back with name calling, crying, make excuses etc. Suck it up, shake it off, and make the changes needed so they can get past the first few lines. 

**IF you cry or reply in a negative way they will tell everyone they know about it and you will never find a home or respect for your work. WORD gets around fast too.**

 Now, it is important to remember that lots of really great books took a long, long time to find a home for. 

JKR for example was rejected over a dozon times before someone picked her up. The book "The Help" was rejected 60 times or more. Now it is a major motion pic.  But, she listened to the readers, editors, and agents. She made the changes needed to polish the work even more. 

I hope that helps you a bit, 
All the best of luck,
 ~BL~


----------

